# Chrome 18" Stock Wheels (2006)



## Monarogto (Jan 1, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can get the factory wheels in chrome?


----------



## cammed06 (Dec 12, 2006)

No, haven't yet, but you can get a chrome aftermarket company to chrome yours.


----------



## Monarogto (Jan 1, 2007)

cammed06 said:


> No, haven't yet, but you can get a chrome aftermarket company to chrome yours.


thanks man


----------



## wyd_trkr (Oct 2, 2005)

cammed06 said:


> No, haven't yet, but you can get a chrome aftermarket company to chrome yours.


Who knows of a company in Florida that will Chrome our 18" stock wheels, as I have a spare set, ready to go to the Chromers right now?? Any and all help would be appreciated.


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

Discount Tires well exchange for the chrome ones, I got my 17's from them.


----------



## bchguy111 (Aug 15, 2006)

Hey BLUEHAVEN, do you mind me asking you how much discount tires charged you? Also, do all discount tires do that. I'm in San Fernado Valley, CA. Thanks.


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

bchguy111 said:


> Hey BLUEHAVEN, do you mind me asking you how much discount tires charged you? Also, do all discount tires do that. I'm in San Fernado Valley, CA. Thanks.


It was just under $700.00, I would guess they all would, you would probably have to go and ask? You could go out to Cal Chrome, http://www.calchrome.com/shipping_howto.php, and do an exchange with them and I think it would be alittle cheaper, again you would have to ask. I went with Americas Tire because it was just down the street and It made it easy for me. Good luck. :cheers


----------



## bchguy111 (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks for your help.


----------

